# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  هزینه ترمیم معدل

## Mahdis79

سلام هزینه ترمیم معدل به چه صورته؟
تاریخ امتحانات و ثبت نام برای ترمیم معدل رو میدونید؟
ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنین

----------


## NiLQwoV

سلام
بستگی ب منطقه زندگیت داره 
مثلا من درسی ۳۰تومن دادم دوستم درسی ۷۰ تومن
تاریح امتحانات هم دی و خرداد و تاریخ ثبتنام دی تا ۲۰ هستش فک کنم

----------

